# Logging out



## suzi br

I usually stay logged in to these forums. I tick the box to stay logged in but am finding I have to log in again each time I come back currently. 

Is this my phone or your forum at issue?


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Suzi,

On a phone? Usually that happens because some overly-aggressive antivirus software is deleting cookies. You might have something like that deleting the cookie that is used to remember you, but usually phones don't have this problem.  That is the only idea I have right now.

Mike


----------



## suzi br

Yes. It’s my phone which I’ve always used before for this site. 
It’s only just started to log me out every time.


----------



## mkellogg

Just make sure cookies are enabled in the web browser. They might have been disabled.


----------



## suzi br

Thanks.


----------



## cycleindustry

My logout sign is not show in my website so how can i logout? please give me the suggestion

Thanku


----------



## mkellogg

cycleindustry said:


> My logout sign is not show in my website so how can i logout? please give me the suggestion


To log out, click your username in the top right corner of the page, then choose "Log out".


----------



## Rocko!

Browser’s incognito mode deletes cookies when you close the browser app.


----------



## zainee

Rocko! said:


> Browser’s incognito mode deletes cookies when you close the browser app.


Vow! Actually I was quite annoyed at this issue. It is like hell repeatedly signing in, especially when you don't know the mess behind. It took me nearly three hours before I figured out the hack behind all this. By the way, thanks a lot. I was also experiencing the same issue. And I realize how frustrating it is.

Regards


----------

